# Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2015



## nickel (Sep 14, 2015)

*Ανακοινώθηκαν οι βραχείες λίστες για τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2015*

Η Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, το Goethe-Institut Athen, το Instituto Cervantes de Atenas και το Ινστιτούτο της Δανίας στην Αθήνα απονέμουν τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2015. Η απονομή των βραβείων θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τετάρτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015, στις 19:00, στο θέατρο της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης (Μασσαλίας 22, Κολωνάκι) με την ευκαιρία εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης.

Στη διάρκεια της απονομής θα πραγματοποιηθεί ανοιχτή συζήτηση με θέμα «Ξεπερνώντας το γλωσσικό φράγμα» και κεντρικό θέμα την μετάφραση ως μέσο υπέρβασης της γλωσσικής απομόνωσης και ενίσχυσης της αναγνωσιμότητας. Για την εμπειρία τους ως μεταφραστές από τα Ελληνικά προς άλλες γλώσσες και από τα Δανικά, τα Εβραϊκά και τα Ρωσικά προς τα Ελληνικά θα μιλήσουν οι: Σεσίλ Ιγγλέση Μαργέλλου, Λύο Καλοβυρνάς, Ιακώβ Σιμπή και Δημήτρης Β. Τριανταφυλλίδης. Τη συζήτηση θα συντονίσει ο μεταφραστής και Διδάσκων του Hellenic American University, Βασίλης Μανουσάκης.

Η μεταφρασμένη λογοτεχνία αποτελεί ένα σημαντικό —τόσο σε σημασία όσο και σε ποσότητα— μέρος της σύγχρονης βιβλιοπαραγωγής και οι μεταφραστές δεν θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται ως αφανείς ήρωες. Για να στηρίξουν το έργο των Ελλήνων μεταφραστών και στο πλαίσιο της αποστολής τους για προαγωγή των διαπολιτισμικών σχέσεων και ενίσχυση των πολιτιστικών ανταλλαγών σε διεθνές επίπεδο, τα ξενόγλωσσα πολιτιστικά ιδρύματα απονέμουν για μια ακόμη χρονιά τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης. Τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2015 θα απονεμηθούν σε 3 μεταφραστές της αγγλόφωνης, γερμανόφωνης και ισπανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας και αφορούν μεταφράσεις μυθιστορημάτων, διηγημάτων, ποίησης και θεατρικών έργων που εκδόθηκαν το 2014. Το βραβείο σε κάθε νικητή συνοδεύεται από χρηματικό έπαθλο.

Οι βραχείες λίστες ανά κατηγορία είναι:

Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Αγγλόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:

Μαρία Αγγελίδου, για το βιβλίο: _Της αγάπης και του πολέμου_ του Lee Chang-Rae (Ωκεανίδα)
Μαρία Ξυλούρη, για το βιβλίο: _Τα χίλια φθινόπωρα_ του Γιάκομπ Ντε Ζουτ του David Mitchell (Τόπος)
Κλαίρη Παπαμιχαήλ, για το βιβλίο: _Οι θεατρίνοι_ του Graham Greene (Πόλις)
Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Γερμανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:

Ιωάννα Αβραμίδου, για το βιβλίο: _Ένας οδοιπόρος στον μαύρο άνεμο_ του Georg Trakl (Νησίδες)
Δημήτρης Δημοκίδης, για το βιβλίο: _Συνομιλίες με τον Γκαίτε_ του Johann Peter Eckermann (Printa)
Καρίνα Λάμψα & Παυλίνα Δηράνη, για το βιβλίο: _Νομίζω την έλεγαν Έστερ_ της Katja Petrowskaja (Εκδόσεις Καπόν)
Για το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Ισπανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας:

Αχιλλέας Κυριακίδης, για το βιβλίο: _Ο ήχος των πραγμάτων όταν πέφτουν_ του Juan Gabriel Vásquez (Ίκαρος) 
Βασίλης Λαλιώτης, για το βιβλίο: _Τα έργα και οι νύχτες_ της Alejandra Pizarnik (Bibliotheque) 
Δήμητρα Σταυρίδου, για το βιβλίο: _Ο θάνατος κι ο φίλος του_ του Pedro Antonio de Alarcón (Ροές)

Ημερομηνία & ώρα εκδήλωσης: Τετάρτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015, 19:00

Διεύθυνση:
Θέατρο Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης (Μασσαλίας 22, Κολωνάκι)

Eίσοδος ελεύθερη. Πληροφορίες: 2103680900 (εσωτ. 152), www.hau.gr/culture


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2015)

Ενδιαφέρον το θέμα της συζήτησης. Λέτε να κάνουμε ομαδική εμφάνιση;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2015)

Τουλάχιστον, εγώ ξέρω πού θα πάω και γλιτώνω από το δίλημμα που περιγράφει ο νίκελ στην άλλη εκδήλωση της ίδιας μέρας! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2015)

Μα να σου πω, σκεφτόμουν να ήσουν ο εκπρόσωπος και ανταποκριτής μας στις απονομές...


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2015)

Μπα, ελάτε για να έχετε ιδία εμπειρία... Να αλλάξετε και λίγο φέτος! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2015)

Θυμίζω ότι αύριο έχουμε την απονομή των βραβείων.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 1, 2015)

Γεμάτο αμφιθέατρο χθες και ζεστή ατμόσφαιρα. Τα μυθιστορήματα που βραβεύτηκαν ήταν κατά γενική ομολογία (μίλησα με μέλη των επιτροπών) τα καλύτερα από άποψη μετάφρασης. 

Στη συζήτηση που προηγήθηκε της απονομής, οι τέσσερις μεταφραστές (με πλούσιο έργο ο καθένας) κατέθεσαν τις προσωπικές τους εμπειρίες και κατέγραψαν προβλήματα που έχουν περάσει από το μυαλό όλων μας. 

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους όσους μοχθούν για τον λόγο! Και του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερες και περισσότερες μεταφράσεις και καλύτερες συνθήκες για τους μεταφραστές!

Τέλος, ευχαριστώ τον Εάριον που μας τίμησε με την παρουσία του και όσους Λεξιλόγους δεν γνωρίζω και ήταν εκεί. Οι υπόλοιποι του χρόνου ίσως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2015)

Καλημέρες και καλό μήνα. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση. Μας έκανε λεπτομερέστατη προφορική ενημέρωση χτες ο Earion.

Ιδού και η ειδησεογραφική κάλυψη:


Τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2015

Βραβεία σε τρεις μεταφραστές της αγγλόφωνης, της γερμανόφωνης και της ισπανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας που αφορούν μεταφράσεις μυθιστορημάτων, διηγημάτων, ποίησης και θεατρικών έργων οι οποίες εκδόθηκαν το 2014 απονεμήθηκαν το βράδυ της Τετάρτης σε ειδική τελετή στην Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, με την ευκαιρία εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης.

Τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2015 απένειμαν η Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, το Goethe-Institut Athen, το Instituto Cervantes de Atenas και το Ινστιτούτο της Δανίας στην Αθήνα.

Τα βραβεία έλαβαν:

Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Αγγλόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας: *Μαρία Ξυλούρη*, για το βιβλίο: *Τα χίλια φθινόπωρα του Γιάκομπ Ντε Ζουτ* του David Mitchell (Τόπος).

Συνυποψήφιες ήταν: Μαρία Αγγελίδου, για το βιβλίο: _Της αγάπης και του πολέμου_ του Lee Chang-Rae (Ωκεανίδα) και Κλαίρη Παπαμιχαήλ, για το βιβλίο: _Οι θεατρίνοι_ του Graham Greene (Πόλις).

Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Γερμανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας: *Καρίνα Λάμψα και Παυλίνα Δηράνη*, για το βιβλίο: *Νομίζω την έλεγαν Έστερ* της Katja Petrowskaja (Εκδόσεις Καπόν).

Συνυποψήφιοι ήταν: Ιωάννα Αβραμίδου, για το βιβλίο: _Ένας οδοιπόρος στον μαύρο άνεμο_ του Georg Trakl (Νησίδες) και Δημήτρης Δημοκίδης, για το βιβλίο: _Συνομιλίες με τον Γκαίτε _του Johann Peter Eckermann (Printa).

Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Ισπανόφωνης Λογοτεχνίας: *Αχιλλέας Κυριακίδης*, για το βιβλίο: *Ο ήχος των πραγμάτων όταν πέφτουν* του Juan Gabriel Vásquez (Ίκαρος).

Συνυποψήφιοι ήταν: Βασίλης Λαλιώτης, για το βιβλίο: _Τα έργα και οι νύχτες_ της Alejandra Pizarnik(Bibliotheque) και Δήμητρα Σταυρίδου, για το βιβλίο: _Ο θάνατος κι ο φίλος του_ του Pedro Antonio de Alarcón (Ροές).

Την τελετή απονομής χαιρέτισε ως οικοδεσπότης ο Λεωνίδας-Φοίβος Κόσκος, ο οποίος υπογράμμισε ότι «απροσδόκητο αποτέλεσμα από τις πρωτοβουλίες των ξενόγλωσσων ινστιτούτων στον τομέα της διάδοσης της γλώσσας και της διαπολιτισμικής κατανόησης είναι και η συμβολή στην καλλιέργεια της ίδιας της μεταφράζουσας γλώσσας. Ενώ, δηλαδή, η πρόχειρη θεώρηση της δραστηριότητας των ξενόγλωσσων ινστιτούτων θα οδηγούσε στο συμπέρασμα ότι εδώ έχουμε διαδικασία μιας κατεύθυνσης, δηλαδή απλή διαδικασία πολιτιστικής διπλωματίας ή πολιτιστικού ιμπεριαλισμού, η ενθάρρυνση της καλής λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης αποτελεί και ενθάρρυνση προς τους Έλληνες μεταφραστές να καλλιεργήσουν τις εκφραστικές δυνατότητες της δικής τους γλώσσας».

Προηγήθηκε συζήτηση στρογγυλής τραπέζης με θέμα «Ξεπερνώντας το γλωσσικό φράγμα», την οποία συντόνισε ο μεταφραστής και διδάσκων του Hellenic American University Βασίλης Μανουσάκης και όπου συμμετείχαν οι μεταφραστές: Σεσίλ Ιγγλέση Μαργέλλου, Λύο Καλοβυρνάς, Ιακώβ Σιμπή και Δημήτρης Β. Τριανταφυλλίδης.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1500029583​


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 1, 2015)

Μια φορά κατέβηκες από τα βόρεια... προλάβαινες και τα δύο τελικά, όπως ο Εάριον! :twit:


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Μια φορά κατέβηκες από τα βόρεια... προλάβαινες και τα δύο τελικά, όπως ο Εάριον! :twit:



Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2015, 30/9/2015, *19:00-21:00*
Εκδήλωση της meta|φρασης, 30/9/2015, *18:40-22:10*

Κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο μάλλον υπερβολικές φήμες ως προς την ικανότητά μου να βρίσκομαι σε δύο διαφορετικά μέρη την ίδια στιγμή.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 1, 2015)

Δεν κατάλαβες το σημαντικό κομμάτι της πρότασής μου, αλλά θα το πω στα αγγλικά τώρα: Do it like Earion! Or even bend it like Earion! :clap:

Τι μου εξηγείς, βρε νίκελ; Εγώ θα σου πω πού θα πας και τι θέλεις να δεις; Έλεος! :laugh:


----------

